# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Πρόβλημα με laptop, ανοίγει για δευτερόλεπτα...

## jean

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου!!!!! :W00t: 

  Έχω ένα laptop το οποίο στα καλά καθούμενα τρεμόπαιξε η οθόνη για λίγο και μετά ξαφνικά έκλεισε! :Crying: 
το ανοίγω, παίρνει ρεύμα για λίγο και κλείνει πάλι σε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα... Δεν προλαβαίνει να ανοίξει η οθόνη... ούτε τίποτα!
σαν να μην έχει μπαταρία, το ίδιο το κάνει και με την μπαταρία και με φορτιστή...
Καμιά γνώμη??? :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστώ :Lol:

----------


## trampoukos

Πρωτα δοκιμασε να αφαιρεσεις την μπαταρια και αναψε το μονο με τον φορτιστη να δεις αν κανει το ιδιο .....

----------


## jean

! Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, το δοκίμασα αυτο! τίποτα.... :Sad:

----------


## FH16

Πολύ πιθανόν να έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό και απλός η μπαταρία να είναι άδεια, σε πρώτη φάση έλεγξε το τροφοδοτικό σου.

----------


## nikolaras

Το τροφοδοτικό φταίει και η μπαταρία είναι άδεια, όπως προανέφερε και ο Ηλίας. Καλώδιο κομμένο συνήθως στην άκρη του βύσματος.

----------


## jean

το έχω ελέγξει και αυτό! Βγάζει 19,5 σταθερά Volt, βέβαια δεν έλεγξα τα Am του καθώς επίσης και το τί γίνεται την στιγμή που πατάω το pwr, μήπως ¨γονατίζει¨ δηλαδή  θα το δω και αυτό και θα σας πω! 
Βέβαια η μπαταρία δείχνει φορτισμένη.... αλλά θα το δω! :Biggrin:

----------


## JOUN

> Έχω ένα laptop το οποίο στα καλά καθούμενα τρεμόπαιξε η οθόνη για λίγο και μετά ξαφνικά έκλεισε!






Eλα Γιαννη απλα ειναι τα πραγματα:Βαλε την μπαταρια να φορτωσει με κλειστο το λαπτοπ.Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα δεις οτι φορτωνει κανονικα..Μετα με την μπαταρια πληρως φορτισμενη και τον φορτιστη επανω αναψε το λαπτοπ και θα δεις οτι πραγματι εχει προβλημα.Δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχεις το λαπτοπ τοσο καιρο και να μην ξερεις ποτε σβηνει απο μπαταρια και ποτε οχι,εκατο μηνυματα βγαζουν τα windows οταν μενουν απο μπαταρια..

Στο δια ταυτα τωρα..Καλα μαγικα θελεις να κανουμε;Καμμια φωτογραφια,κανενα μοντελο λαπτοπ δεν θα μας πεις;;

----------


## jean

μιλάμε για το acer 5520 ICW50!!!

πάρτε και μια φωτογραφία, απο την μεριά της τροφοδότησης... 
Ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να ελέγξω την ασφάλεια...
 Αν μπορεί να μου δείξει κάποιος ποιά είναι....
IMG_20121114_110057.jpg

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!

*οι μετρήσεις στο τροφοδοτικό δείχνουν οτι δουλεύει μια χαρά, και σε volt και σε Am!!

----------


## JOUN

Γιαννη εχω φτιαξει 3 η τεσσερα τετοια..Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θελει reflow το τσιπακι της Nvidia(τι πρωτοτυπο.. ) που βρισκεται πανω απο τον επεξεργαστη και ειναι κολλημενο διαγωνια..

Φανταζομαι δεν "τοχεις" το θεμα,ετσι;

Aν θελεις να εχεις καποια ενδειξη, ξαναβαλε την ψυκτρα,πατα το on και ταυτοχρονα πιεζε την ψυκτρα πανω απο το  τσιπακι που σου λεω.Αν ανοιξει κανονικα ειναι σιγουρα αυτο.Αν κανει τα ιδια μπορει να'ναι αυτο μπορει και κατι αλλο..

P.S Τωρα ειδα στο αρχικο μηνυμα σου οτι ανοιγει για λιγο και κλεινει,ειναι 100% αυτο που σου λεω..

----------


## jean

...Δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό, 2-3 φορές έψησα κάτι κάρτες γραφικών με επιτυχία, 
άλλα όλη τη μητρική στο φούρνο δεν τολμάω να την βάλω!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  

* πληροφοριακά, αυτό το τσιπάκι αφορά τα γραφικά? Με μπερδεύει λίγο που είναι invidia!  :Rolleyes: 

...Και ΝΑΙ!!! Είναι αυτό!
βέβαια με την πρώτη δοκιμή δεν είδα διαφορά, αλλά επειδή σε είδα τόσο σίγουρο πίεσα περισσότερο, βασικά πάρα πολύ και άνοιξε! Οπότε πρέπει να βρώ κάποιον που να έχει αυτόν τον σταθμό κόλλησης (που δε θυμάμαι πως λέγετε!) ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ??? :Unsure:

----------


## eniac22

Σαν acer μου μoιαζει, ποιο ειναι το μοντελο?

----------


## jean

> Σαν acer μου μoιαζει, ποιο ειναι το μοντελο?




acer 5520 ICW50

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη πάνε το σε αυτούς και πες οτι σε έστειλε ο κώστας www.micro.gr
Εξήγησε τι συμβαίνει και θα το δουν.

----------


## JOUN

> * πληροφοριακά, αυτό το τσιπάκι αφορά τα γραφικά? Με μπερδεύει λίγο που είναι invidia! 
> 
> ...Και ΝΑΙ!!! Είναι αυτό!
> βέβαια με την πρώτη δοκιμή δεν είδα διαφορά, αλλά επειδή σε είδα τόσο σίγουρο πίεσα περισσότερο, βασικά πάρα πολύ και άνοιξε! Οπότε πρέπει να βρώ κάποιον που να έχει αυτόν τον σταθμό κόλλησης (που δε θυμάμαι πως λέγετε!) ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ???



Told you so..
To τσιπακι ειναι το northbridge και επειδη ειναι Nvidia χαλαει  για πλακα..Η καρτα γραφικων ειναι η ξεχωριστη πλακετιτσα δεξια..

Καλυτερα κανε αυτο που σου ειπε ο leosdef..

----------


## jean

Οκ, θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις έχω νεότερα!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια! :Smile:

----------


## jean

OK! Είχε ένας φίλος εξοπλισμό και δεν το ήξερα, το κάναμε και δουλεύει τέλεια!


* Πόσο πιθανό είναι να καταστραφεί τελείως το chipακι αυτό?
**άν γίνει αυτό, ο υπολογιστής μπορεί να μην ανάβει και καθόλου? (σαν να μη παίρνει ρεύμα δηλαδή?)

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## JOUN

Να καταστραφει τελειως ,λιγο δυσκολο το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σου ξανακανει τα ιδια καποια στιγμη στο μελλον..

----------


## jean

Η ερώτηση αφορά ένα άλλο λαπτοπ, το οποίο δεν ανοίγει... 
σαν να μη παίρνει ρεύμα, και επειδή πρόσφατα έφτιαξα το δικό μου, 
(το εν λόγο acer) λέω αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι καμένο ένα chipακι 
και να μην ανοίγει καθόλου ο υπολογιστής, σαν να μην παίρνει ρεύμα δηλαδή...

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...961#post537961

*Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, δεν είμαι τεχνικός υπολογιστών, ηλεκτρονικός κτλ... 
Προγραμματιστής είμαι και απλά κάνω ένα βήμα παραπέρα...

----------

